# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  zaburzenia snu u dziecka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Od pewnego czasu mam problem z moją roczną córeczką.

Otóż zasypia na 4-5h po czym budzi się i nie może usnąć przez kolejne 3-4. W tym przypadku nie jest to spowodowane jakimś bólem, bo w ogóle nie płacze. 

Byłam u lekarza psychiatry, ale nie dopatrzył się czegoś nieprawidłowego, zalecił branie hydroksyzynę. 
To nie pomogło, więc poszłam też do pediatry, który zalecił nitrazepam, co spowodowało płacz i bół brzuszka u dziecka. 

Mała ma już 4 ząbki i widzę że wychodzą jej kolejne. Czy to może mieć jakiś związek z zebami, jeśli nie płacze i raczej jest pogodnym dzieckiem?   

Nigdy wcześniej nie miałam z nia takich problemów, przesypiała pięknie noce aż do niedawna  :Frown:

----------


## kishia

Pamiętam jak moje dziecko ząbkowało, to też miałam nocki nie przespane.

Ale wiedziałam, że to ząbki bo dziecko miało zaczerwienione , rozpulchnione dziąsła i widać było po niej że ją boli.

----------

